# New here - just trying to get through this



## pixl3rt (Jun 11, 2018)

.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Welcome along...

Ive had DP for many years and my ex wife had BPD...Suffice to say our marriage was an absolute disaster...Between my bouts of being incapacitated and her regular bursts of rage it just wasnt meant to be...

To be dealing with both conditions together as an individual like you are must be absolutely awful...

The problem both of these conditions have is that they can go totally unnoticed by others around you whilst you yourself suffer in silence...

I hope you start to improve and feel better soon and im sure you will once you look after yourself and reduce the stress levels in your life...Your definitely in the right place for advice and info on DP...Most average doctors, shrinks and therapists are useless as regards this type of stuff...

Go easy on yourself too...Your not a bad person and this is not your fault...Its just life circumstances that have brought you to where you are mentally...

Your gonna be ok I promise!


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

I agree doctors are pretty much useless when it comes to this.. This is complex thing it can be caused by many factors, i personally read many posts and threads and consulted many professional people, compared alot of different people experiences about this and im certain i could help bunch of people out there since i had this but sadly most people wont take me seriously. DP/dr is not simply "coping mechanism" and it is usually followed by more dreadful symptoms like brain fog, chronic fatigue, anhedonia, blank mind which i had ALL of them and even more although my general blood tests were pretty good. This thing can be also symptom of undrelying disease or toxicity to heavy metals. There are things like lyme, mercury toxicity , GBS etc. Everyone have different dp/dr i had most chronic version although i never touched weed or any drug but there are other things that "killed" me and i know it well. But principle is pretty same for everyone i will copy you how you can get over it in short period its up to you if you want to follow it no matter how bad u feel u can get much better in short time if you go hard


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

1.Take vitamins & minerals, specially D3 + B complex (if you are D or B12 deficient it is way worse)
2. Stop with drugs, alcohol, coffe for some time
3. Stop masturbation for 1 or 2 months (very important, masturbating mess up your already messed neurotransmitters and brain hormons and affect nervous system, specially if its excessive like going 4 or more times a week and this is just so true although modern medicine doesnt agree, you even have noFap forums and specialists in some countries like in for example India, it can be huge problem if you masturbate daily while having dp/dr. My experience masturbating 3-4 daily for few days brought me nervous weakness and brain fog at the time i felt 90% better, and i had to battle those for a long time)
4. (Most important, key to recovery) Exercise! Intense exercise, every day driving bike outside for 4-5 hours is best for recovery. Also push-ups, martial arts weight lifting is very good, u can do it 1-2 times weekly and rest of days cycling. Best remedy for "unreal" feeling is, cycling for HOURS a day. Read this thread, http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/54514-how-strenuous-exercise-helped-my-dpdr/ but dont think you will get cured in just 3 days like this guy, i needed 8-9 days of vigorously doing it to feel significant difference)
Thats it, if you follow this routine for 1-2 months u will be cured, or atleast 90% better which will make it livable. It is very hard to start it, but if you are strong and willing to do this u will get back normal. Also i repeat this doesnt count if you have something serious like lyme disease or something but will still help you greatly, although u first need to treat disease. Breaking rules i mentioned (excessive masturbating, taking drugs, taking alcohol can make u relapse temporary or make you feel temporary worse). Good luck i just try to help someone


----------



## pixl3rt (Jun 11, 2018)

eddy1886 said:


> Welcome along...
> 
> Ive had DP for many years and my ex wife had BPD...Suffice to say our marriage was an absolute disaster...Between my bouts of being incapacitated and her regular bursts of rage it just wasnt meant to be...
> 
> ...


I really appreciate the nice words! I've read that once you have one personality disorder it's pretty common to get diagnosed with another as comorbidity is likely, but the problem with both is how easily they can be misdiagnosed. I was told for some time I had bipolar disorder and was given medication for it, but that actually ended up making the symptoms way worse - very dangerous to give the wrong meds. That said, I agree that doctors are pretty useless in this as a lot of them struggle for awhile to give a correct diagnosis and even then there's not much help to offer. Almost like we're left on our own to figure it out. Do you have anything specific you've done that you think has helped you with your DP?


----------



## pixl3rt (Jun 11, 2018)

.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

pixl3rt said:


> I really appreciate the nice words! I've read that once you have one personality disorder it's pretty common to get diagnosed with another as comorbidity is likely, but the problem with both is how easily they can be misdiagnosed. I was told for some time I had bipolar disorder and was given medication for it, but that actually ended up making the symptoms way worse - very dangerous to give the wrong meds. That said, I agree that doctors are pretty useless in this as a lot of them struggle for awhile to give a correct diagnosis and even then there's not much help to offer. Almost like we're left on our own to figure it out. Do you have anything specific you've done that you think has helped you with your DP?


Serious stress reduction in ALL areas of my life and Medicine...Medicine gave me my life back...In particular an Atypical Anti Psychotic called Sulpiride...In a minimum dose it makes this crap manageable...Along with a low dose anti depressant to help with my mood levels and anxiety levels...The combo of the 2 keeps me in check...Without Sulpiride all bets are off though...Its straight back to DP hell if I even attempt to stop it for a couple of days....

Other than that I have totally reduced all levels of stress and worry in my life...I live very simply now....I do alot of walking (especially in nature) and eat better as well as avoiding alcohol and drugs (illegal) like the plague...I also took up an engaging interesting hobby to feed my mind with interesting positive stuff...Oh and I now work part time as a full time demanding high stress job I found was not good for me at all....


----------

